# american flyer 474/475 rocket set passenger cars



## Ray Smith (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, I recently found some streamline passenger car shells that have the paint stripped off. I would like to give a fresh paint job to go with my rocket set that i have. Would like to know what types of spray paint any of you use? The finish is a silver/satin silver. Krylon,rustoleum,testors any information would be helpful. Thanks Ray


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are the cars metal or plastic. The type of paint to use
depends on the car material.

Don


----------



## Ray Smith (Aug 30, 2015)

*american flyer passenger cars*

Yes the cars are molded in black plastic. I pick them up at a local train show. Thank you


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PortLines has all the paints you need and in the right color/hue. A little pricey but you get what you pay for.You can also go to a auto paint store and they can match up a color for you IF you have some of the original color left on the shells.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are some suggestions I've received by others for AF paints -- for the Satin Silver try either Krylon "Rust Tough" #9213 Aluminum or Krylon "Special Purpose" #1403 "Dull Aluminum". For the green, try Rustoleum "Special Plastic" Dark Hunter green -- sorry I do not have a product number on that one. Be sure to get the exact paints suggested with the terminology I've provided.


----------



## Ray Smith (Aug 30, 2015)

*Flyer paint*

Thanks Don, I have my local menards,home depot,ace hardware stores that should have part number for the spray paint that you listed. Also checked portline hobbies both colors in stock. Alittle pricey but exact match. The window inserts for the coach car and decals(american flyer lines) will order from portline. Thank you been a big help! Im going to take my time and post pics when finished. Ray


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

look forward to the finished product. it might be pretty cool if you post before pics as well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Be sure to test whatever paint you get in an obscure 
place on a plastic car. Some paints can do serious
surface damage. I use a Qtip with the paint sample
on it for the test.

Don


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

An excellent suggestion DonR......


----------

